# New Name For Lakeland Speedway?



## jerry97 (Sep 27, 2006)

We May Want To Call It The Chili Bowl After Saturday Nights Race. I Have Talked Tammy Into Making Her Famous ( Hot) Chili. Maybe We Should Have Her Leave Out The Beans Since The Doors Will Be Closed. 

Looking Forward To Racing With Willy And Gilly!!! 
See You Guys Saturday.


----------



## skillet22429 (Jul 30, 2002)

since theres chili, may wana name it after u jerry.....mr gasman raceway lol


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Jerry, You tell that lovely wife of yours to load up that chilli with BEANS!:thumbsup:

Lord knows, I and the rest of the racers will need some self defence from you Ronnie & Wayne, Farters all! Besides you and Ronnie can drink water and get the urge to POOOOOOOOOOTTTTT!:drunk::drunk:

I vote a big helping of beans and I want the chilli to make me sweat.:woohoo:

For those of us who do not readily produce gas in copious amounts!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Beans ???? Thats how I win races just ask SG1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Bud, if that's a edge then use it. Instead of Chilli i'll need to eat boiled eggs.


----------



## skillet22429 (Jul 30, 2002)

hey mike i pmed ya about the different lengths of the chassis's


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey skillet that BRP car is the V2M it is a mid motor chassis and the axle does go in the rear of the car. Next time bring the directions. Take the screws our of the top & bottom plates and flip the motor & side plate over and stick them back in and screw it down.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Name Change*

Lakeland (FAST) Speedway, Little Bristol!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Shillet,
Did you get the device driver/gender changer working on you cutter?


----------

